# Ridge tahoe - Plaza or Terrace?



## travelhome (Aug 21, 2008)

Which one is better, Ridge tahoe - Plaza or Terrace? I read that Naglea and Tower are good ones and Cascada has a bad view. Is it true? How about choosing between Plaza or Terrace, in terms of size and view?

Do Ridge Tahoe rooms have big whirlpool tub in the bathroom? 

Is it relatively easy to book Ridge Tahoe using WM credits? Two bedroom red ski season would cost 10000 credits, which is still cheaper than the $838 maintenance fee to own 2bdrm Ridge Tahoe directly. Is this the case?

Thanks!


----------



## Phill12 (Aug 21, 2008)

travelhome said:


> Which one is better, Ridge tahoe - Plaza or Terrace? I read that Naglea and Tower are good ones and Cascada has a bad view. Is it true? How about choosing between Plaza or Terrace, in terms of size and view?
> 
> Do Ridge Tahoe rooms have big whirlpool tub in the bathroom?
> 
> ...




 The Tower and Naegles are the best for different reasons. They both are the oldest buildings and well kept.

 The Cascade always has nice reviews even though it is at the bottom of the hill.

 We have had bonus time at the Terrace and really did not like it at all.

 The Plaza just had half the upgrade of a 6.5 million dollar make over with second half starting in swing season 2009.

 The big difference in the two is Plaza'a have washer/dryer in the unit and Terrace shares on one floor.

 Both are down hill from main club house so walking or catching van or your car to go there.   

 PHIL


----------



## travelhome (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks a lot!

Seems Cascade has good reviews on redweek and tripadvisor. There are people trying to exchange specifically into Cascade.

I'd like to have big jacuzzi tub in bathroom. Does Naegle build have that? 

oh, sorry, my original question was about the views between Plaza and terrace. Are they good?

I guess five buildings are all great in general.


----------



## Phill12 (Aug 21, 2008)

travelhome said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Seems Cascade has good reviews on redweek and tripadvisor. There are people trying to exchange specifically into Cascade.
> 
> ...



 No, Naegles has one tub and its not jacuzzi and a double shower in other bathroom.

 Naegles are three buildings and have hot tub in middle of sixth floor. They were remodeled over the last two years and being 25 years old now planning going on for total remodel kitchens and bathrooms within next two years. The Naegles are only units with large patio.

 Not sure if the remodeled Plaza units now have jet tubs!  We have never stayed in the Cascade building. As owners of the Naegle and Tower they try and let us have one of the two on bonus time if available.
 Most people checking in stay in the Cascade,Plaza or Terrace.

 The good part of dealing with the Ridge is they give you the unit you received in your exchange. Once you get your reservations from II call the Ridge and give them the exchange number and they tell you where you will stay.

 To your other question Terrace has view of parking area out side the main gate and some Carson Valley View which is nice at night. The Plaza has views of Carson Valley and mountain area and view of the club houses and I have heard higher floors can see lake but I have never been inside the Plaza.

 Also there are seven buildings inside the gate and they are  Cascade,Terrace,Plaza,Tower and three Naegle buildings.


 Your family will enjoy your stay no matter what building your in.

 PHIL


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 21, 2008)

travelhome said:


> I guess five buildings are all great in general.


It really depends on what you are looking for - we like to be closer to the lake - this resort is good for skiiers, but for everything else you have to drive a bit.  The resort is up on the ridge between Tahoe and the Carson Valley and has Carson Valley Views.  Tuggers rate it in the 7's (out of 10.)  I would consider  other Tahoe options as well.  Be sure you check out the reviews.


----------



## linmcginn (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello from The Ridge Tahoe!
We arrived on Saturday and are having a wonderful time! We are in the Plaza Building on the 8th floor with a lakeside view. We are in a  very nice one bedroom unit. The units are very nicely decorated with comfortable furniture, a very large flat screen TV in the living room,washer & dryer and a fully equipped kitchen. I'd say the only thing that they should have replaced is the refrigerator but from what I've heard that is in the making. The bedroom is a nice size with a small flat screen TV and a king size sleep number bed. The bathroom is a tub and double shower head combo. Love being on the 8th floor because on each end of the floor is an outdoor & indoor jacuzzi and a dry sauna. On one end the view is of Carson Valley and the other end is a view of the lake. It get pretty windy here in the evening and you can hear the wind blowing in the hallways and room! As far as the location of the Plaza building, it's has been fine for us. The main building where the restaurants, spa, gym, indoor/outdoor pools, theater and game room  arelocated is actually close but you have to walk up a gradual hill to get there. Because of the elevation (7800 feet) the air is thin and if you have any type of breathing problems this may not be the place for you!


----------



## travelhome (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks a lot for all the suggestions!

Could you please name some TS that are very close to the lake? If they are close to the lake, does it mean that it will not be very convenient if you are a skiier? Or are there TSs that are convenient for both summer water play and winder ski?

Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 21, 2008)

travelhome said:


> Thanks a lot for all the suggestions!
> 
> Could you please name some TS that are very close to the lake? If they are close to the lake, does it mean that it will not be very convenient if you are a skiier? Or are there TSs that are convenient for both summer water play and winder ski?
> 
> Thanks!



Look at the Nevada Review link that I posted above for other resorts.  The Ridge and David Wallies are the 2 farthest out from the lake.  There are ski resorts all around the lake - you won't be far from a a ski resort from any of the timeshares.  Most of the Tahoe TS's are close to the lake.  We like South Shore/Stateline to be close to the casinos and activities, but North Shore is nice too and there are ski resorts on both sides.


----------



## debraxh (Aug 22, 2008)

Unless there have been changes over the last several years, the Ridge would be the most convenient location for skiing.  They have their own gondola that connects w/Heavenly and there are lots of places to store your gear.  One of the other lifts is located right at the base of the entrance. 

It's only a 15-20 min drive (with clear roads) into "town".  I prefer the location over lakeside, even in the summer, because it's quiet and away from the crowds.  YMMV, it's a personal preference, of course.

Have fun whatever you decide!


----------



## travelhome (Aug 23, 2008)

Is Ridge close to snow related fun other than skiing? We have a baby and a toddler and they are too young to ski at this moment. I'm wondering whether it is a convenient location to snow tubing, or others (any good idea?) that little ones can also enjoy.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 23, 2008)

travelhome said:


> Is Ridge close to snow related fun other than skiing? We have a baby and a toddler and they are too young to ski at this moment. I'm wondering whether it is a convenient location to snow tubing, or others (any good idea?) that little ones can also enjoy.
> 
> Thanks a lot!



In mid-winter there will be snow everywhere.  With a baby and toddler any little snowy hill will work and you can buy or rent a disk anywhere  There are snowparks around the lake that you can drive to as well, but probably not necessary with little ones who just want a gentle ride.


----------

